# Most immature, yet funniest, thing I've done in a long time



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So my local radio station (Q101 out of Chicago) does this thing where every day they talk about a cool new gadget. One day they were talking about this thing called the Ninja Remote. It's the size of like 2 quarters side by side. How it works: You point it an tv and hold the mute button, once the tv mutes you have full control of it.

So.... Over the last week I have been taking this thing to School, restaurants, anywhere that i go that I think there might possibly be a tv. It's hilarious. Nobody knows what's going on. I took it to hooters tonight and I used it on every tv facing me. You could tell the hostess and manager were looking at the customers trying to figure it out.

Anyways, here's the link if you want to check it out. Ninja Remote


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

haha that thing looks pretty sweet, I used to have one of those for garage doors, was a blast


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks freakin sweet!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah but nix that website. I was looking around and they have them all over ebay for $1 and $3.99 s&h.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Only works with TVs?

For $5 that might be worth it. I just wish I could take over the internet jukeboxes at bars to play bad music all night.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ROFL. rad.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yeah but nix that website. I was looking around and they have them all over ebay for $1 and $3.99 s&h.


sweet. I was just thinking I would get one if it was a little cheaper. Now it on! hehe.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats funny as [email protected]#k that I'm getting one.. would been nice to have that in the military..lol


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

dinali28 said:


> haha that thing looks pretty sweet, I used to have one of those for garage doors, was a blast


Do you also have a rap sheet full of burglary charges???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yeah but nix that website. I was looking around and they have them all over ebay for $1 and $3.99 s&h.


sweet. I was just thinking I would get one if it was a little cheaper. Now it on! hehe.
[/quote]

There arent any THAT CHEAP on ebay. 4.99 plus 6.01 shipping is the best I found!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Yeah but nix that website. I was looking around and they have them all over ebay for $1 and $3.99 s&h.


There arent any THAT CHEAP on ebay. 4.99 plus 6.01 shipping is the best I found!!
[/quote]

Just have to look a little harder:

Click here for .99 cents and 3.99 s&h

Click here for .99 cents and 4.99 s&h


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yeah but nix that website. I was looking around and they have them all over ebay for $1 and $3.99 s&h.


There arent any THAT CHEAP on ebay. 4.99 plus 6.01 shipping is the best I found!!
[/quote]

Just have to look a little harder:

Click here for .99 cents and 3.99 s&h

Click here for .99 cents and 4.99 s&h
[/quote]

OH WELL!! they are being shipped from 45 min from my house in NJ. I should have it in a few days plus its only $6 more. No biggie.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just ordered one. 6$ including shipping up to canada. not too bad. ill deal with it.lol

first thing ive ordered on ebay.lol

cant wait to f*ck around at the bar.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> haha that thing looks pretty sweet, I used to have one of those for garage doors, was a blast


Do you also have a rap sheet full of burglary charges???
[/quote]

I'm sorry, but has any else noticed that Mori is like the biggest buzzkill ever whenever he comes in?

Seriously, he is bringing us all down :laugh:

And oh yeah, I'm tottally getting one. Ha, you've probably sold half a dozen of these things already.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

One of my friends and I each got one--best lame pranks ever, coming right up!

BTW, I wouldn't go to the Bloomington BWW any time soon...they might be having their TVs checked once my order comes in...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

everytime a Maple Leafs game is on a tv at the bar i will change the channel...that is my solemn oath


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

haha, I'm glad I could help so many people out.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> haha, I'm glad I could help so many people out.


That and you pissed off alot of TV owners :laugh:

Not sure how common this is, but a girl friend of mine who lives in town had one of her older brother's friends come over in the night with a universal remote and messed with the TV. It scared it her quite a bit, apparently.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Now I need a universal garage door remote and a universal key card. A skeleton key for the entire city would work well, too...just as long as I can turn on the long-dormant electric chair for a demo by the mayor...


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

To get off the subject a little I pulled a couple stupid pranks on a girl who was waiting for a call from a pay phone. I called it she answered and heard "Duby Duby Dooh". Like that bud light commercial with the psychotic penguin in the attic.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that would be so fun in a bar...just randomly turn the volume up to max haha


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a broadcast engineer, and one guy I used to work with built an "interference" box...

It was a small battery powered box that put out an RF signal that would scramble all TV's within 100 or so feet.

He would use it on superbowl sunday... Right before kickoff he'd walk into a bar and turn it on in his pocket..

The bar owner would go crazy, then he would offer his services to fix the problem

He would put on a little show behind the TV's then flip the box back off

Being the HERO he would get free beer all night!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but how do thay work? dont ya have to program them to each tv thay come into contact with?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Bake @96...LMFAO!! awesome!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> but how do thay work? dont ya have to program them to each tv thay come into contact with?


That's what holding the mute button does for ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

turning the tv off 2seconds before the ball drop on new years where a big crowd is watching the tv


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This looks AWESOME. I really want to get one... Seeing as how I work at Best Buy in Home Theatre I think it would be awesome for f*cking around with my co-workers.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mettle- there's lots of places on ebay that including shipping it only comes to like 5$...not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

is everyone elses off of ebay a piece of sh*t, or did i just get a bad one?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine's good.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

n3p said:


> is everyone elses off of ebay a piece of sh*t, or did i just get a bad one?


I've tried it against two tvs and only worked for one. Most tvs in bars are using cable boxes/satelite boxes so changing the channel is difficult.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or they have blocked the remote sensor at a couple of places where I go...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/is ordering one


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

i found with mine you have to be close and right in front of the tv...

and then the buttons dont do what they say. One day on my house tv, the up volume button will bring up the tv menu. and the down volume will do nothing. Sometimes the change channel button doesnt work at all or changes the volume. It switches what each button does every time, but usually never what i want


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Hilarious and messed up at the same time.
Good idea though.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

HAHAAH I would have loved to see the rocks rollin around in the hooters girls heads, with all the TV's going crazy! BAKE that

was hilarious, that dudes my hero!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> HAHAAH I would have loved to see the rocks rollin around in the hooters girls heads, with all the TV's going crazy! BAKE that
> 
> was hilarious, that dudes my hero!


I bought like 6 and gave them to my friends and younger siblings. They mess w/the TVs in High school and when me and my boy were picking up a monster Plasma from PC Richards I was F'in with the TVS and as I turned the last one off they started popping back on...I was like OH sh*t they caught me and I felt like an ass hole end of the story. 
But, Mine has stopped working??? I think it may be the battery not sure. I have 2 in my car that I never opened still. It lost its flair, now Im bored.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Bringing back a very old thread, Does anyone still use these?? I just got mine in the mail and it seems to be working fine. Only issue i have is with my dads entertainment system, he has so much sh*t going on with his t.v that after i press the mute button it sort of locks up and brings it so that it plays about 6 stations at once. Still cool though


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, i dont know if its funny to you but I've pissed from an open window of the second floor of my house into the neighbor's backyard.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> So my local radio station (Q101 out of Chicago) does this thing where every day they talk about a cool new gadget. One day they were talking about this thing called the Ninja Remote. It's the size of like 2 quarters side by side. How it works: You point it an tv and hold the mute button, once the tv mutes you have full control of it.
> 
> So.... Over the last week I have been taking this thing to School, restaurants, anywhere that i go that I think there might possibly be a tv. It's hilarious. Nobody knows what's going on. I took it to hooters tonight and I used it on every tv facing me. You could tell the hostess and manager were looking at the customers trying to figure it out.
> 
> Anyways, here's the link if you want to check it out. Ninja Remote


one of my friends had a palm pilot that could be programmed for any tv so he used to bring it to the bar so we could watch what ever we wanted whilst boozing or to really piss people off chnage the channel on the main screen during basketball games because basketball blows..


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just ordered one lol.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

any idea where i can get one cheap shipped ot Canada?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

these things are bullshit. i ordered one. never worked. i told the guy i bought it from "oh..only 8$ to get it shipped back to fuckoffland to get replaced.

F*CK THAT!!! the piece of sh*t cost like 2$!!!

f*Ck this sh*t


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i like your humor i don't think i would ever buy one" i have not watched a half hour of tv in 3 years"... but i bet it would be funny to do some video pranks in the electronics store


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

did you guys not have these as kids?

we used to have these when we were in school in the UK (about 15+ years ago) 
but they were built into a watch so no one (especially the teachers) knew who it was..... i used to drive them crazy with that thing :laugh:

they sell em in the states too http://www.wristdreams.com/archives/2005/0..._remote_co.html


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine workes Fine on most t.vs. I know ebay sells them pretty cheap but i dont really trust ebay for some reason.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone buy form their web site or from TV OFF?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I bought 2 off the sight thewaythingsr posted, it said it would take two weeks but it only took 2 days.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine actually is being used as a functional remote in my bedroom. I also prank one of my friends every so often with it. (Got it off eBay, and got one for another friend...and it worked out well.)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds pretty awesome... I'll have to get one myself.
I don't see how anybody could live without one if you really think about it!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i would get one if it could mute my wife.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> i would get one if it could mute my wife.


That service is also available out there...

Costs more like $10,000+ for that though...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> i would get one if it could mute my wife.


That service is also available out there...

Costs more like $10,000+ for that though...
[/quote]

AC/DC might take less to do it...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> i would get one if it could mute my wife.


That service is also available out there...

Costs more like $10,000+ for that though...
[/quote]

AC/DC might take less to do it...
[/quote]

Concrete Shoes...

Cyanide...

TNT!

Neckties...

Contracts...

High Voltage!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> i would get one if it could mute my wife.


That service is also available out there...

Costs more like $10,000+ for that though...
[/quote]

AC/DC might take less to do it...
[/quote]

Concrete Shoes...

Cyanide...

TNT!

Neckties...

Contracts...

*High Voltage!*
[/quote]








I like that option haha


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

this thread turned really quick


----------

